# How To Drain Fresh Water Tank?



## WgnWheeler

Just brought home a new 25RS-S from the dealer and the fresh water tank is full. I don't want to carry that much weight, so I'd like to drain most of it. I what appear to be two fresh water drain lines under the trailer in the back corner, but the water doesn't drain when I remove the caps. Any suggestions?


----------



## camptails

WgnWheeler said:


> Just brought home a new 25RS-S from the dealer and the fresh water tank is full. I don't want to carry that much weight, so I'd like to drain most of it. I what appear to be two fresh water drain lines under the trailer in the back corner, but the water doesn't drain when I remove the caps. Any suggestions?
> [snapback]43715[/snapback]​


There should be a drain just behid the rear axle near the center of the trailer, sticking through the enclosure material. If it is just a cap like the lowpoint drains then I would suggest you put a plastic ball valve on it to make things easier.

Camptails


----------



## vdub

Not sure about your TT, but my 5 has a petcock on the drain tube, so maybe look for the only tube with a petcock. The petcock is way too slow for anyone with a type-a personality, so I usually remove the petcock to let it drain faster. If you are going to let your rig set for any extended period of time (say more than a couple weeks), then you also might want to drain your hot water tank. If it sits for a while, then the 6 gallons in the hot water tank gets pretty nasty and is somewhat difficult to drain/flush/drain/flush repeatedly to get good water in it again. Just lower the hot water panel and you should see a plastic plug on the lower left area just behind a few fresh tubes. I believe it was put in this particular location to make it hard to get to by joe-consumer. I plan to mod mine in some way to make the hot water drain a little more accessible.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

WgnWheeler said:


> what appear to be two fresh water drain lines under the trailer in the back corner, but the water doesn't drain when I remove the caps. Any suggestions?
> [snapback]43715[/snapback]​


You removed the fresh water low point drain caps. Like others have said, look under the trailer near the fresh water inlet, you'll see another cap there that will drain your fresh tank. Be sure to twist only the cap. On mine, the entire pipe will turn if I don't secure it.

Randy


----------



## Katrina

[/quote]

You removed the fresh water low point drain caps. Like others have said, look under the trailer near the fresh water inlet, you'll see another cap there that will drain your fresh tank. Be sure to twist only the cap. On mine, the entire pipe will turn if I don't secure it.

Randy
[snapback]43829[/snapback]​[/quote]

Had the entire pipe turning on mine. Unscrewed it to find that it was a threaded fitting right in the tank itself. Removed the pipe and screwed in a plastic valve.
Works much better than dealing with the cap.


----------



## Armand_C

on My 2005 29FBHS my fresh water drain is the one at left rear corner. It is right at the left rear stabilizer below the water fill inlet. You might want to look there just in case.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Katrina said:


> Unscrewed it to find that it was a threaded fitting right in the tank itself. [snapback]43841[/snapback]​


Since the pipe turns, I figured as such (threaded directly into the tank). Good idea on just replacing the pipe with a valve.

Randy


----------

